# want to sweep need secrets and numbers help



## cincy snowdog

hello happy holidays we are wanting to extend our services to sweeping,looking for pricing of lots and wording as far as how do you sell this service ?what lots most profit?also we have plow trucks with central hydraulics is there a system for the front ? is it profitable we have purchased a small tenant sweeper ideal for restaurants is is profitable to trailer from lot to lot or what to do?we have it for const.jobs in summer .the local kmart we plow was telling me they only give 35 per sweep for their lot is that right?looking at a mitsubishi w sweeper , thoughts? thanks any help is appreciated


----------



## hickslawns

Never trailered a tenent, but it seems like it would be a pain. 

K-mart sounds like they are getting the "blue light special". I don't know how big it is, but what I have pictured in my mind for a K-mart lot wouldn't see my trucks on it for $35.

Not sure on the central hydraulics on the trucks, but there may be a setup for them. I have never heard of or seen one though. I doubt there is, but you never know. 

Smaller lots are better profit for us. Flat price per sweep, and in/out quick. 

As far as selling your service, that is for you to determine. We sell based on our quality and reliability along with a reference or two. Might be tough for you just getting into it to sell on those aspects. Try selling to existing customers first since they know what your work is like.

mitsubishi w/sweeper is kinda vague. It sounds like "I saw a pickup with a plow for sale is it any good?" Not trying to be a jerk, it just doesn't give much info other than the truck. We are assuming about the truck being standard truck which you see sweepers mounted on, but they make pickups too. I have seen Toyota pickups with sweepers mounted. Give us some more info.


----------



## cincy snowdog

Hey Thanks For The Advice,the Truck Is A Cabover And I Believe It Was An Izuzu Sweeper Engine,both Run,as Far As Pricing What Do The Average Mcd And Such Go For. The Kmart Is As You See Normal Lot Size. Thanks.


----------



## bnewell

We have done a few Sweepster LA Series front mounted brooms. We used the existing Gledhill snow plow hitch and existing central hydraulic system had to be modified (valve section added).

Depending on the size of the broom you need between 10 to 50 gpm of flow (most existing central system pumps will not put out 50 gpm). Not a huge problem, the broom head will not work as fast.

The other issue is that you will need a "motor spool" valve section for a constant flow of oil to the broom head (this can be added to most existing valves and will require some additional hydraulic plumbing).

If your truck is set up for a power reversible snow plow you can use the existing controls. The brooms can also be ordered with manual angle.

Here is a link to the Sweepster website http://sweepster.com/index.asp

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## cincy snowdog

hey Brian thanks ,i saw tese brooms two years ago but could track them down,i have power to the salter and plow i can use for the sweeper.
thanks for your time 
cincy snowdog


----------



## bnewell

cincy snowdog ~ another low cost alternative is the Meyer EZ-Sweep broom. Although they are out of production, I have a few left. They come in widths of 6' - 7-1/2' & 9' and hook up to any Meyer hitch.

We personally use one for inside our shop and parking lot. Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course also uses them on the race track between races to remove particals of rubber from tires.

If interested, give me an email address and I will forward the info.

Brian


----------



## hickslawns

I thought Phil Hicks Sweeping Service out of Mansfield swept the Mid Ohio Course? No relation to me, just same line of work, same name, and 1 1/2 hours away. Crazy isn't it? Is this his equipment?


----------



## Runner

This is just a crazy idea, but just think of how easy it would be to fabricate a platform that would raise and lower by the plow chain, that ccwould hold a pushblower like a Little Wonder. It wouldn't be exactly like the blower buggy (by JRCO - see JRCO.com), because it wouldn't ride on the ground. It would hover just over the ground, and the front could be sloped up at an angle as to "sled" across slopes or changes in the terrain of the lot. This thing would be moving paper, cig. butts, glass, bottle caps, and all other debris, and you'd be doing about 20' at a time. The only holdback would be is that toward the end, you would have to throttle the blower down to make a narrower row and or make smaller piles. Just a thought.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow

hicks.. phil does pretty much everything around here. really nice guy. don't know how he does it but he pretty much has a monopoly on the industry for our area.


----------



## bnewell

hickslawns ~ I believe they just use them for a quick touch up between races. At least thats what they told me.

Brian


----------

